# Bunny Feat



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

A buddy and I went out to do a little rabbit hunting on monday, and I managed this feat with my .243. This little bugger took off running and was about 75 yards out when I nailed him. First ever with a rifle.

http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=P1010104-1.jpg&t=1206110485861


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Will someone please tell me how to get the dang old pictures from photobucket to post on the thread. I have done it before, but have no idea how. Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe this will work


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess I just need to resize them on my own computer, and then post them. You guys looking from work will probably appreciate that more anyway


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

I busted one with my 243 a couple months ago on the run. Hit him in the back of the head with a 58 gr hornady V Max. His head didnt stay attatched. After the third shot I started to realize that this was going to be expensive shooting them with a 243.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah we realized how expensive it would be also, but I must say, it was the most fun that I have had out bunny busting in a long time. My friend was shooting his .204, which is probably more expensive than the .243. The fun part was shooting at them out to 3 and 400 yards, and still being able to see them ok in the scope. Good times, and it was probably the luckiest shot I'll ever make.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I busted one with my 243 a couple months ago on the run. Hit him in the back of the head with a 58 gr hornady V Max. His head didnt stay attatched. After the third shot I started to realize that this was going to be expensive shooting them with a 243.


But it's fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I got a .243 recenly and have wanted to do some long range varmit blasting. Sounds like you guys had a great time.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the other picture with the Dog.....oh man thats just pure comedy. sorry if you did not want this posted it was just way too funny to pass up.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah I had that posted in the Gut Pile. Now all the yung uns can see it too. :shock:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

huntducksordietrying said:


> I busted one with my 243 a couple months ago on the run. Hit him in the back of the head with a 58 gr hornady V Max. His head didnt stay attatched. After the third shot I started to realize that this was going to be expensive shooting them with a 243.


I came to the same conclusion while shooting j-rabs with my .300 Win Mag. Let's just say I made some toothless coyote very happy.


----------

